# Perennial Rye Lawn Renovation - New Zealand



## FergNZ (Apr 1, 2021)

Full Lawn Renovation, this lawn had the works.
PGR- plant growth regulator, keep the established fine fescue grass down while the new grass grows in.
Scalp
Core Aeration 
Dethatch 
Overseed with fine Perennial Rye
Top dress with fine screened soil
Premium starter fertiliser 
Organic soil treatment fert
Pre emergent to keep the weeds at bay. Etho.
Humic acid.
Water water water 
Pictures at day of seeding after renovation 
Then at first mow at just 3 weeks!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Rye grass lawn in my opinion can compete in looks for sure I love that shine. Great job &#128077;


----------



## FergNZ (Apr 1, 2021)

First winter after reno is done. Nearly spring time.
First app of liquid fert and broad leaf killer applied yesterday 
Looking forward to some warmer weather


----------



## FergNZ (Apr 1, 2021)

First new new mower I have ever brought
And first mulching mower I have had.
Bagging / catching the clippings is the norm in nz.
And 21' which is huge here


----------

